# For those pretty kitties



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I wanted to introduce my kitty, Ava. She was abandoned at 5 weeks old. Thrown from a car window. I didn't see it happen of course, but my step dad (in law enforcement) said that with the way she was found, she had to have been. 
I was walking my dog at 10 one night, unusual for me, my dogs walk at 5, but for some reason I took him on that extra walk that night. 
Suddenly he perked his ears and started tugging at the leash. He knew better so when I told him not to he quit. We repeated this several times until finally he wouldn't acknowledge me. So I stopped and listened, too, when I heard a tiny, exhausted, helpless sounding little meow. I don't know if cats can get hoarse, but it was scritchy an quiet and just sounded exhausted. So I let skipper lead me away and he led me to the ditch. It was summer so the ditch was just mud. He started crawling in so I moved the brush and here was this teeny tiny kitten, stuck in the mud. She was skinny and dehydrated and had dry mud on her sides and up to about her midline down was stuck. So I reached in and pulled her out and brought her home and bathed her and gave her some food. She slept in a kennel with a towel on top of a heating pad. That night (sunday) my step dad said that there was no way I was keeping "that cat" and that she was going to the shelter in the morning. Well, around came Monday and we gloomily piled in the van to drop the kitten off. When we got there, however, the shelter was closed. There open Tuesday-Friday. 
My step dad said that we'd bring her the next morning, but later changed his mind and allowed her to stay. The odd thing is, when we were driving to the shelter she would not stop meowing! As soon as he said she could stay, however, she quit. She just fell asleep. Probably reading off of the stress levels, but I was intrigued. Since I found her, he became my responsibility. I pay for her vet bills and food and litter and all of that. She's a good girl. I'm really not a cat person, but she is a dog(if you know what I mean)
Anyway, here is my baby girl  















































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, post your pictures of your kitties/their stories, too!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

What a cutie!! I love the tongue picture. Lol My phone is being a stinker and won't let me share any of my kitty pictures.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my big ol fluffy cat. His name is fluffy and he's 13yrs old and weighs 16lbs. I've been told he is a Maine **** which fits his personality. He loves to snuggles and give hugs. He also really likes belly rubs and he pets your face while you're doing it as a thank you. He doesn't like being locked out of my bedroom and will "knock" on the door with his big declawed paws until i let him in. 

My parents bought a house out in the country and his old owners lived in our house previously and got foreclosed on. He never left the porch.  a sweet old lady down the road would bring him food. When i moved out i took him with me because he just wasn't meant to be outside (stepdad was allergic). He was declawed and fixed. Some animal attacked him and got his eye so now he is blind in one eye. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not really a cat person to be honest, however if a cat needed help I'd always take it in, these story's are so sweet! Poor little kitties! It's nice to know that they are in great homes now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww! Such pretty kitties!

My kitties are pretty standard Humane Society adoptions, so I don't really know much about their pasts.

Here's Xena:








She's a bit of a fatty - though that's not my fault since she doesn't live with me anymore. I got her when I was pretty young. All I really know about her story is that she was born feral, but she was a pretty tiny kitten when I got her so it doesn't really show, though she is incredibly skittish (though this could be more from being around two noisy young children when she was little...). The skittishness also makes it hard to get good pictures of her.

I got Hambo in January:
























He's very dog-like. He follows me around the whole apartment and he looooves meeting people. I have never seen such a friendly, outgoing cat. He's a bit of a troublemaker, but he's so sweet I can never stay mad at him.

Also, here's my sister's cat Lisa:








You can't tell in this picture but she is the epitome of a grumpy cat. She is 17 years old and has a lot of health problems now, so she has no patience for humans for the most part. But every now and then she'll let me pet her - which makes me feel very lucky, because I swear she has the softest fur in the world


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

We only have one cat. Streaker.

Around 2005, 2006 one of my friends (who lived across the street. we still lived up Kansas City at the time) found a feral female cat. She was named Lulu and through lots of a baloney (what? we were like 6) she eventually became tame and became their pet. Well, remember that we lived in a pretty small neighborhood, and being quite frankly, not a good one. Their other cat at the time was a male who wasn't neutered. So, lulu ended up Pregnant. Anyways I forgot how many she had, but the whole litter was tabbies. Minus 2. One male that was all black minus a white tip, and a female cat who had the bulls-eye tabby pattern (the others were all the classic tabby pattern). This would eventually be my cat, Streaker. I know I have a picture of her from when she was just 3 days old, but I can't find it (actually it was on an old phone so I would need to find the old phone).

Anyways, at first her name was Boots. At 2 weeks she would always walk with her back hunched up, she was then called Dillo (being older that just sounds So wrong. Ignore my head being in the gutter. But she looked like an Armadillo so that's why she was called that). maybe 4 hours after this new name we named her Streaker (Which was probably for the better).

me and my dad begged my mom to get her, she eventually said yes and we got her. She was born I believe 2006, may 28th. This year she is turning 7 years old! I honestly can't believe it. For a cat her age she is extremely healthy, and looks much younger then that. She likes to sleep in my room, Loves watching the rats (they are her babies), and also loves being a Jerk and attacking everyone 

Here's a picture of her. btw. that is her Jaguar. She has had that thing since she was a year old. Originally it was a toy I got from my grandpa. She learned that it made a noise and it became hers. She would carry it around at 2 or 3 AM making it make it's annoying sound, waking me up (it was always at my door). Luckily after almost 6 years of her doing that the battery finally died (Hooray!) but she carries it around when ever we either A) ignore her for too long or B) we leave her alone in the house for 3 minutes or more. She typically does it at night after everyone has gone to bed.










I'll try to get some more pictures of her on up if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I have two cats. Juni, a two year old male and Bigfoot, an eight year old female







Juni is the grey one and Bigfoot is black







I also have a picture of juni sleeping next to my rat coco who passed away in January.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Ava is so pretty! Glad she found you!

I'm loving the cat pics.. I have one myself but she was reared by a Pack of dogs (my own - I have 5 that were puppies when she was a babe) and is anything but cAtlike. She sleeps with the dogs, eats with the dogs, farts like a dog...























She is super fiestty and has been named Happycat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I forgot to say, good job on the kitty rescue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I love all these stories. Cats are so unique.


----------

